# What are your favorite DS games?



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all,

I just bought a Nintendo DSi a couple of days ago (in blue--it's such a pretty shade of blue that I don't even want a skin for it! Gasp!)

I'm already hooked! I want to expand my game library--so far I have Cooking Mama 2, Solitaire Overload, CrossworDS, Rhythm Heaven and My Japanese Coach, in addition to a couple of games I downloaded from DSWare. I also rented Animal Crossing and Mario Party from Blockbuster.

So, those of you with DSes/DSis--what are your favorite games?
Thanks!
Britt


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

I would have to say the Crosswords, Mario Kart and the Spy games that they have Millionaire something sorry I can never remember the name of that silly thing.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Platinum Sudoku. I am addicted to not only the Sudoku but the Kakuro games that are included. Of course one of the best games out there for DS is The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Must say I'm a fan of Brain Age 2


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

klrodrigues said:


> Must say I'm a fan of Brain Age 2


That's what got me hooked on Sudoku


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

We have several of the Brain games, but my all-time favorite game is CrossworDS.  Prior to getting my K2, and getting hooked on KB, I could spend hours playing that game.  Although the anagrams portion can be maddening at times.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Based on recommendations from the previous DS Lite thread, I bought  and .

I'm also wanting  and , but the $30+ price is putting me off of Zelda. I need to check out Gamestop and see if they have any used.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

lynninva said:


> We have several of the Brain games, but my all-time favorite game is CrossworDS. Prior to getting my K2, and getting hooked on KB, I could spend hours playing that game. Although the anagrams portion can be maddening at times.


Those anagrams make me crazy sometimes. Glad to know I'm not the only one the it affects.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing....its addicting...fun to play with the kids too.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, I forgot this one - It's a rhythm game and I really started to like the songs.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Too many to name.

A few highlights:

      

(Note: Big Bang Mini and Sonic Rush are HARD, so keep that in mind if you aren't an old-school gamer who used to pump quarters into arcade machines during the '80s.)

Guilty Pleasures:

   

(The Asphalt box art is wrong. It's actually the sequel I like - Asphalt Urban GT 2.)

Some of these prices are a bit high, so shop around a bit. Others, however, are ridiculously cheap right now - so have fun!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to all the enablers out there, hubby and I each got a DSi with the income tax return. So far my favorite game has been 


I'm not really much of a gamer but I have gotten to where I really enjoy puzzles. I also got interested in Sudoku from the original Brain Age, so I need to pick up some more of those.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a puzzle girl, and love:
 and .

If I'm not in the mood for puzzles, I play:

 and .

Or, if I'm up for card games, board games, whatever, this is a lot of fun:

.

I had more games, but just traded them into Amazon for an Amazon gift certificate -- I figured I'd get more use out of new Kindle books than games I don't play.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

PJ said:


> Oh, I forgot this one - It's a rhythm game and I really started to like the songs.


Love that one and Guitar Hero 
And Puzzle Quest (which I also have for the PS3...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I probably have too many favorites to name  Here is an earlier thread with some of mine listed as well as others.

Nintendo DS Lite

How do you like the DSi so far? I'm wondering if I should trade in...*


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the DSi, but I have absolutely no basis for comparison since it's the first one I've owned.  There was another thread where someone compared the two and basically said that if you were happy with the Lite, there weren't any compelling reasons to upgrade.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Is the Scrabble game for DS a one-player game?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

is it better to buy DSi from amazon or another source? anny suggestions to source?
Sylvia


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toys R Us has a special offer this week.  You get the DSi with a clean and protect kit and Soul Bubbles game ($29.98 value) for the same price of $169.99


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I check toy R us if its available on line
sylvia


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I check toy R us if its available on line
> sylvia


It is available on-line.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

cool thank you


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So far I have these:


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

New York Times Crosswords, Brain Age 1 and 2, Club House games, and the new Scrabble which is really awesome.  It's funny to see that all of us have similar games as faves!!!  I love my gameboy almost as much as my Kindle and iPod.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you have to have two people to play the Scrabble game on DS?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

No, there is a single player mode.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Angela said:


> No, there is a single player mode.


Thanks!

I'm thinking about getting a DS. As someone who majored in English, I love word games of all kinds, so Scrabble is naturally a temptation to me. LOL


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a DS. As someone who majored in English, I love word games of all kinds, so Scrabble is naturally a temptation to me. LOL


*This is another fun game...
*


----------

